# maintenance extension



## indm3 (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi,

I am a new user here and was wondering if anyone had extended their maintenance program with a dealer. Original is 3yr/36K but can be extended to 4/50 or 6/100 (now available). Heard that dealers charge different prices for this and can be done over phone. Any prices with dealer names is greatly appreciated. :dunno:


----------



## withaJ (Oct 30, 2004)

indm3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new user here and was wondering if anyone had extended their maintenance program with a dealer. Original is 3yr/36K but can be extended to 4/50 or 6/100 (now available). Heard that dealers charge different prices for this and can be done over phone. Any prices with dealer names is greatly appreciated. :dunno:


I looked into this about a month ago. The cost to go to the 4/50 is about $500 and $1600 to go to 6/100 from 3/36. You can also extend again from 4/50 to 6/100 but I forgot the cost.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2004)

It might seem expensive up front for any of these plans, but pretty much no matter what price you pay it will wind up paying for itself and more in the long run. I highly recommend the extended warranty/service plan


----------

